# nyngan/cobar herping :)



## love_blueys (May 22, 2013)

hi guys im thinking about saving abit of cash and heading out west to cobar for abit of herping in october any info on the best time of the year to go would be great  Ive been to nyngan but never got to herp seen alot of beardies couldn't tell if they where central or eastern as i was in the car and some sand monitors but dont know alot about whats out there. in my trip ill be going from the illawarra through dubbo nyngan then finaly to cobar any info on gecko species dragon species and skink species would be good  males birds and frog also just in case i cant find may reps to photograph 

i have herd that there is western blue tongue skinks and central netted dragons out cobar way they are my 4 main reps i want to see  but i don't know if there distribution goes threw cobar..


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2013)

> gecko species



Got all these near Cobar, no special site, you'd get them anywhere you looked, though October will be a bit early for good activity.

Lucasium steindachneri - Box Patterned Gecko
Diplodactylus vittatus - Eastern Stone Gecko 
Strophurus intermedius - Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko
Rhynchoedura ormsbyi - Eastern Beaked Gecko
Gehyra variegata - Variegated Dtellla
Gehyra dubia - Dubious Tree Dtella
Heteronotia binoei - Bynoe's Gecko

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...5373/recent-reptile-pictures-part-1-a-197804/


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 22, 2013)

If you're really keen on T. occipitalis, you'd do better to head a little further west over the SA boarder on the Barrier Hwy toward Peterborough. I recently came across in December and found several along the roadside (darker SA form) during a warm (38C), but wet days driving.

Cobar may be a bit dissapointing for this species IMO. I worked out there for a season driving a kangaroo meat truck from far flung stations to the abbatoir in Cobar (lots of dirt tracks from Enngonia in the north to Hillston in the south) and never found one; maybe I was just unlucky?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> If you're really keen on T. occipitalis, you'd do better to head a little further west over the SA boarder on the Barrier Hwy toward Peterborough. I recently came across in December and found several along the roadside (darker SA form) during a warm (38C), but wet days driving.
> 
> Cobar may be a bit dissapointing for this species IMO. I worked out there for a season driving a kangaroo meat truck from far flung stations to the abbatoir in Cobar (lots of dirt tracks from Enngonia in the north to Hillston in the south) and never found one; maybe I was just unlucky?



Obviously I haven't driven around there nearly as much, but I'd agree with you. Not a high chance of seeing westerns. 

On the other hand C.nuchalis are extremely abundant in some areas there, drive dirt roads slowly, should have no problems finding them.


----------



## love_blueys (Jun 20, 2013)

bump........ ive decided im defiantly going 

does anyone think gidgee skinks would be in this area i read on a site that around the tip there is a rock out crop with a big skink that looks like a cunninghams skink but smaller with a short tail. ive also herd of burtons legless lizards painted dragons and also eryean ealess dragons nobbi dragons smooth knob tails black headed monitors death adders western browns and desert skinks being around cobar. the person who posted on the site had know photos just a list of what he seen but idk if i should beleave it or not :/ haha 

any info on what can be photographed out there would be much appreciated  thanks


----------



## love_blueys (Jun 20, 2013)

also i will be posting a thread after my trip with all the photos from the trip


----------



## eipper (Jun 21, 2013)

Anything you move, rocks etc put back.... So when you go back (herping is addictive) the habitat won't be trashed! This time of year, have chat to the locals and see if they can point you towards any tin/ rubbish dumps... That will be your best bet


----------



## Nephrurus (Jun 21, 2013)

+1


eipper said:


> Anything you move, rocks etc put back.... So when you go back (herping is addictive) the habitat won't be trashed! This time of year, have chat to the locals and see if they can point you towards any tin/ rubbish dumps... That will be your best bet


----------

